# nil-multiplayer



## Cstar (7. September 2002)

nil ist ja eine abwandlung von liero(windows).
Leider weiß ich nicht, trotz ein paar Versuchen
(u.a. nil mode=server || mode=client etc.) wie ich in den multiplayer mode komme. D.h. Wie kann ich übers internet mit anderen spielen?
thx


----------



## Christian Fein (7. September 2002)

wtf linero?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. September 2002)

Liero war, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, irgendwie sowas wie Worms, nur wohl cooler, und ich glaub auf SDL basierend.

Aber ganz sicher bin ich nicht.


----------



## Cstar (8. September 2002)

*nil*

wie kommt man bei nil jetzt in den multiplayermode?


----------

